# slide rapids 20,000+ lower salmon



## leadropr (Mar 2, 2008)

anyone run the slide above 15000? need some advice on this run.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

I know this isn't the answer to what you're asking, but wanted to offer what I know. Slide rapid at <15k is non-existent. There's a very large scree field coming in from the left that creates the pinch that creates the rapid. The old Amaral guide says it's a flipper above I think(?) 30k.

It's a really fun trip with nice camping and some scattered, but good catch-on-the-fly surf if you're kayaking. Lot's of mellow in-between water, too. I think our trip was around 12k and the biggest rapid at that level was Snowhole.

Try posting on the kayakidaho site.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

yes, check out the idahowhitewater yahoo forum. do a search as this was discussed last year, perhaps more than that.


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

Don't know if you're still dry, but I used to guide the Lower Salmon... ran the Slide @ 22k and 29k. big as fuck. keep it straight. watch the eddy lines after the wave. But, as I now see that it is below 14k...... forget what i said. Hope you had fun.


----------



## rafterman2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Lower Salmon info??*

At levels of 15K or less--would you liken the difficulty of the river to class III?
It is the usual Class III type of rapids like--get the entry right and pull away from a rock/hole or two??

Would you consider it is the same difficulty as the Deso/Gray section of the Green river? Harder? Easier?

Thanks.


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

Hmmm... never done Deso/Gray. But having grown up on the Rogue, five seasons on the salmon (main and lower) with lots of Westwaters' under my belt and one GC, I'd say it's more class II+/III with some big waves. Just like what you're talking about. Only a few III rapids: Snow Hole, China, Eye of the Needle. Straight-ahead, with few consequences, just be heads up on entry. Easier, but more spread out, than WW. And have enough beer for the row/paddle out on the Snake, if you don't have a motor.


----------



## rafterman2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Thanks.......*

Cool sounds like it is right up my alley. Entry boating and make a move or two. Sweet.
I am saving it for a year I dont pick up a permit on another river. 
My girl wants to do a trip this year--finally she has some time--I was thinking of the lower, but who knows, we may try for the Grand Rhonde if there's h20 towards the end of the month.
Looking for a multiday with real easy feel. THe last run I took her on scared her a bit.
Maybe I might look into some of the Colorado river runs like Loma to WW or below Westwater. What do you know if anything about those runs?

Also finally, how long of a row out is it on the Snake? I have an 8hp but no transom hookup as of right now.
Thanks for ALL the info man!!
Zach


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Lower Salmon River

Check out this website, it has all the maps that are in the lower salmon guidebook. You can see how many miles it is with those.

We are planning on doing this this August, talking about launching Aug 20/21 so we can come out on the snake during non-motorized days (we don't have any sort of motor setup). NMD are every other M,T,W. Will plan a flexible take-out so that we can just pull over and wait if we hit a big wind day. I'm really hoping it can't be worse than some of the slack water on the grand (not talking about mead), just got to keep your oars in the water to keep in touch with the current?


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

I totally forgot about the new regs for motors/nonmotors... I knew it was a big problem with jetboats/floaters/motor rafts, but I hadn't realized they implemented a ban for certain days. wow.

Nice BLM website. Didn't know the government could be so giving.

The row out can suck, although there are a few big rapids (fun to swim the wavetrains on inflatable pool toys). If you get a decently early start after camping on the Snake, you'll beat most of the wind. Plan on trying to make at least a few miles on the Snake on your last Salmon day. Whatever you do, don't try to camp on any of the Snake beaches on weekends. Lewiston jetboats will claim every big beach, even if it's two people on a HUGE beach. Then again, beer bribes could work if you're desperate .

For mellow runs close to home: Overnighters on Upper Colorado (pumphouse-down), Ruby-Horsethief, Moab Daily. Anyone think of anything else?

Cheers- Tyler


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Tyler- We had only planned to hit the snake on NMD for the peace and quiet and reduced crowds, I never even thought of the camping issue. Great point. Yeah, we'll have to get up early those days for sure to beat the wind.


----------

